# Scarlett & Odin



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quick piccie of Odin and Scarlett having cuddles! They were introduced properly on Friday and are just starting to get along - it is a bit of a madhouse here with them and Mika chasing each other all over the place but it's good to watch!

Lou
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

So cute...what a lovely pic.


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh wow! They are lovely and I adore the names!! I completely understand we're just introducing our new girl Mia so with six cats, and two kids running around the house, we're definately in the middle of the madness too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Raggiestars said:


> Oh wow! They are lovely and I adore the names!! I completely understand we're just introducing our new girl Mia so with six cats, and two kids running around the house, we're definately in the middle of the madness too!


Normally it takes a good couple of weeks for any new additions to settle in but Odin is so chilled out that it took literally a couple of days. We have another new girl joining us soon too so I am glad that it will be a nice happy house for her to come in to! Glad to hear I'm not the only one with a manic household.....I have 3 daughters running around too so it's busy! Think that's why the husband is out after work tonight!

Lou
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely picture, and such gorgeous cats, im jealous, i want another one,.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> what a lovely picture, and such gorgeous cats, im jealous, i want another one,.........


Thanks Collie - you can never have too many!


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

No you can never have too many!! hehe

I've added five to the family over the last four months but thats it now!! Next will be another baby! lol, I think I just heard the hubbie leaving :devil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Raggiestars said:


> No you can never have too many!! hehe
> 
> I've added five to the family over the last four months but thats it now!! Next will be another baby! lol, I think I just heard the hubbie leaving :devil:


All my new arrivals will be strictly of the furbaby kind! No more kiddies for me - 3 girls are more than enough for me to be getting on with!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw they looking gorgeous - Hows Mika with him, ?

D x


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

deedeedee said:


> Aw they looking gorgeous - Hows Mika with him, ?
> 
> D x


Thanks hun! Mika is closer to his age than Scarlett so they are more playful together....Mika tends to keep herself to herself though to be honest. Loves being with us but doesn't go out of her way to be around the other cats.

It will be interesting to see when our new girl comes in a couple of weeks as to whether she bonds with her.

How's your lot? Lily doing OK?

Lou
x


----------



## Raggiestars (Jan 29, 2009)

FluffyCoonz said:


> All my new arrivals will be strictly of the furbaby kind! No more kiddies for me - 3 girls are more than enough for me to be getting on with!


This will be my third and last, I agree three is more than enough (well I think one is enough, its just taken two more to make me realise :001_tongue: )


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Raggiestars said:


> This will be my third and last, I agree three is more than enough (well I think one is enough, its just taken two more to make me realise :001_tongue: )


Funnily enough, our family felt complete at 3 so that's our repopulation done!!!

I can use up all my broodiness with my kittens!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Lou,

Oh they look very cosy together, Odin has really grown hasn't he?
Good luck with the new girl, I bet you are getting all excited all over again!.

Izzie (3 kids,3 cats definitely enough kids lol)


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, that's a good lad :lol: xx

glad him and scarlett are nice and happy and that him and Mika are doing ok xx

will give you shout tomorrow xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous picture Lou - they look as if they've been together forever!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Lou! Odin has really grown - he's a big boy now! :biggrin:

Beautiful cats though, they look like they really lurve eachother!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks all for your comments. Odin has grown so much in the short time he has been here and he is such a softy - always has to be next to you!

It is a madhouse in the mornings and it's like having 3 extra children but it's all fun!

Lou - glad you like the pics...I tried to email some over last night but it wouldn't send for some reason! Glad you saw them on here though!

Give me a call this evening and things should be nice and calm!

Lou
x


----------

